# Looking for Discontinued Shingles!!!



## DMI

If you have ANY older shingles you would like to get rid of PLEASE give me a Call @ 952-920-2344


----------



## Dayton

Why so you can sell them for $1300/bundle? Thanks but no thanks, bud.


----------

